# Headed to CO in March



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you want a shuttle from Breck to Vail look up Fresh Tracks Transportation or Powder Tracks. One of those should offer what you're looking for. Best bet to find a house is VRBO.com just make sure it's not out in the boonies. 

Vail is a truck stop, Breck is a real town.


----------



## bklyned (May 3, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you want a shuttle from Breck to Vail look up Fresh Tracks Transportation or Powder Tracks. One of those should offer what you're looking for. Best bet to find a house is VRBO.com just make sure it's not out in the boonies.
> 
> Vail is a truck stop, Breck is a real town.


Is driving to Vail not recommended? The shuttles seem to be only at the beginning and end of the day.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

bklyned said:


> Is driving to Vail not recommended? The shuttles seem to be only at the beginning and end of the day.


You didn't want to drive I gave a recommendation. i don't know what you want to do I'm not you.


----------



## bklyned (May 3, 2011)

Yes I know you are not me, the question was quite simple. Is driving to Vail recommended? Does it get crowded, is parking expensive, etc.

I know what I want to do, I can figure that out. What I don't know is how transportation to Vail and the surrounding areas are.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

parking in vail is $25 for the day if you don't have your own place

vail pass is sketchy to drive on if you aren't used to driving in snow. it's an easy shot down the highway if there's no snow

If riding in vail is more important to you, stay there. If going out after riding is equally as important, stay in breck


----------



## bklyned (May 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

How is Frisco as a place to stay? Any other surrounding areas worth checking out?


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

Frisco is 6 miles closer to Vail than Breck. It's a fine place to stay. So is Dillon.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Aspen is way better than vail or Breck.


----------



## bklyned (May 3, 2011)

Aspen you say? Please elaborate.

I'm mainly interested in the Back Bowls of Vail. Coming from the East Coast we don't have anything similar. It was also closer to Denver International. 

Does Aspen have bowls?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

racer357 said:


> Frisco is 6 miles closer to Vail than Breck. It's a fine place to stay. So is Dillon.


HAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAH HAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHA. I'll leave it at that. 



Argo said:


> Aspen is way better than vail or Breck.


Utah is even better!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Vail is where you wanna be. It is the mountain other mountains aspire to be. The promised land, the mecca. Nothing else comes close. Don't settle for less.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> Vail is where you wanna be. It is the mountain other mountains aspire to be. The promised land, the mecca. Nothing else comes close. Don't settle for less.


Go to Loveland. Biggest hidden gem in CO, it's where the true locals go. Pay to park up front, pay for everything, tip the lifty's, tip the locals, tip everyone. It's the biggest mega resort!


----------



## jjz (Feb 14, 2012)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Go to Loveland. Biggest hidden gem in CO, it's where the true locals go. Pay to park up front, pay for everything, tip the lifty's, tip the locals, tip everyone. It's the biggest mega resort!



On a serious note, out of my 6 days of skiing last year in Colorado, my dad at Loveland was the best.

Skied 4 days at Breck, 2 of which included some good powder runs, 1 day at vail, which was the worst day of them all (tracked out beyond belief, unbelievably crowded, and a less than friendly crowd) and 1 day at Loveland.

When I went to Loveland, it hadn't snowed since the before the day at Vail, and at Loveland, by utilizing the free cat, and as a result of meeting a local who knew were to find the goods, I went on the two best runs of my life. Each run was about 1 hour, and went like this:

Slided 50 feet down sheet ice and went around cliff
Steep and deep bowl descent (best 1 minute of my life)
Run out into another bowl of pow
After bowl of pow some side angled runs with pilows and deep pow on the sides
Treed run into centre of resort. 

Best 4 hours of riding I've ever done.

If I'm ever back in Colorado, I will probably be spending a lot of my time at Loveland.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

no no no no, eldora or echo


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Loveland can't even keep all their lifts running. Power failures and already slow lifts running on diesel. Place is a joke.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

if I was gonna stay at Breck, I would ride there too, same for Vail. I would not waste valuable time driving between these two places as they each have plenty to offer.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Loveland can't even keep all their lifts running. Power failures and already slow lifts running on diesel. Place is a joke.


seriously preach it. everyone goto keystone, the cat there is epic and cheap.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> seriously preach it. everyone goto keystone, the cat there is epic and cheap.


Quoted for truth. Keystone! Everyone go to Keystone! The A51 chair gives you bottomless powder.


----------

